# Stuffed Squid In Their Ink Basque Style



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Upon leaving the city of Bilbao, Vizcaya, on the Iberian Peninsula, we had made our way to the Harbour and coast that have brought recognition to the Bizkaia Fishermen. 

Has anyone had Stuffed baby squid in their own ink ?

Here is a very simple way in which to prepare it ... 

Recipe:  Squid in their own ink Basque Style 

This recipe originally was given to me, By Chef Lucía Santamaria Luchi of The Villa Lucia Wine Centre in Laguardia, Álava, The Basque Country. 

24 small baby squid 
3 small onions chopped very finely
2 small ripe red tomatoes
1 green bell pepper sliced very finely
2 sprigs fresh parsley chopped finely
Evoo
Salt & freshly grinded black pepper
1 shot glass Brandy or White Wine 


The Filling or Stuffing: 

squid fins finely minced
1 onion
1 clove of garlic
a bit of chopped parsely
salt and freshly ground pepper
Evoo 

*** Reserve the Ink Sack that shall be carefully removed 

1. rinse the squids and their parts well
2. have fish monger remove the membranes inner and outer
3. slice fins off and mince
4. dissolve the ink sack in a glass of water
5. remove  & discard the eyes and mouth of the squids
6. slice finely all the ingredients
7. sauté the minced vegetables and minced squid pieces in Evoo with salt and blk pepper ground until golden and the squid pieces tender, just a few minutes, and stir carefully
8. let all cool
9. be careful not to stuff too fully, and close the little squids stuffed with a toothpick 
10. Now, in a casserole; with burner on simmer low, sauté garlic, tomato, bell pepper, and parsley in Evoo
11. turn up heat and sauté the stuffed squids until golden and tender
12. Add the dissolved Ink in the water and season, lower heat and simmer
13. when the squid are tender, but not overly soft, remove from vegetable and Ink mixture
14. press the mixture through a Food Mill or similiar and serve with Arborio white very short grain rice.

Serve with crusty warm bread and a white sparkling wine, or Basque White Sparkling wine called: Txakoli. 

** In Spanish this variety of Squid is called Chipirones in other regions of Spain. 

Enjoy.
Margaux. 

*** to post photo of this dish as soon as I prepare it once again.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

yes,i've cooked it too...here's a similar one i prepared earlier as they say....didn't use the ink as i'm not keen on it.....can be overly salty imo & something a bit "fishy" about it too i find


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

H.C.

Thank you for your pictorial, contribution and feedback.

Regards.
M.C.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

looking good bro


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

No idea where I would find fresh squid in my neighbourhood--ZZZZZ. Although, it looks tasty if you like that sort of thing and live where that is a normal food. I grew up where lutefisk and lefse were normal foods!<g>. Nothing personal, Margi, but I'm getting tired of having to skip over the threads you start using ingredients that are not available in North America. ZZZZZ Maybe you could offer recipes to folks via PM if interested?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Squid*

Cws,

Squid is available on the coasts of North America. I had once posted a Mallorquin Squid recipe that Steve Kroll & B.Tom had prepared, amongst others. One needs an excellent Fish Monger ... When squid is in season, your Monger can advise you ... It is the least complicated ingredient from the ocean ! Use Frozen if you cannot find fresh. 

It is same, as you mentioned Lukefish, which does not exist under the name lukefish anywhere on our side of the Ocean. 

H.C. also selected a squid recipe with a different slant and it is in pictorial. 

Thank you for your contribution.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

I live in the center of Canada. There is no coastal area here. But we do have access to maple syrup, wild blueberries, elderberries, and walleye. 

The spelling is Lutefisk in Norwegian and Ludfisk in Swedish. It does exist and it is available in most grocery stores in MN. 

Lutefisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I would have thought as a connoisseur of fish and seafood living in Europe, you would have encountered it at least once.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Fresh Cod & Dynamic Fresh Shrimp*

Cws,

We live in the centre of the Iberian Peninsula ...

Iberian, Mediterranean, Adriatic, western African Canary Island waters and Atlantic waters ... and Portuguse and eastern France ... We have some of the finest fresh shellfish and fish ... We do not have a frozen fish culture here.  Our Cod fish is one of the finest in the world. We have a very strong Cod fish culture as do the Portuguese. We also have gorgeous prawns, shrimp, crevettes and scampi ... 

If there is Lutefisk, it is not common here in Italia or España. The culture of Mediterraneans is very " eat Mediterrnean " here ... These 2 countries are in deep crisis. It is a Scandinavian local product. 

We have great blackberries and strawberries, rasberries / fragile and cranberries and blue berries. 

Thanks for your link. I enjoy learning about other cultures and they gastronomy of foreign countries. 

Have lovely evening.
Margaux.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> No idea where I would find fresh squid in my neighbourhood--ZZZZZ. Although, it looks tasty if you like that sort of thing and live where that is a normal food. I grew up where lutefisk and lefse were normal foods!<g>. Nothing personal, Margi, but I'm getting tired of having to skip over the threads you start using ingredients that are not available in North America. ZZZZZ Maybe you could offer recipes to folks via PM if interested?





Margi Cintrano said:


> Cws,
> 
> Squid is available on the coasts of North America. I had once posted a Mallorquin Squid recipe that Steve Kroll & B.Tom had prepared, amongst others. One needs an excellent Fish Monger ... When squid is in season, your Monger can advise you ... It is the least complicated ingredient from the ocean ! Use Frozen if you cannot find fresh.
> 
> ...


margi i have no idea what my response to your,sorry,that chefs recipe has got to do with cws's valid statement.my response was not only yes i have tried it but that i had ACTUALLY cooked & photographed the dish.i did this also to demonstrate that there is nothing difficult or particularly groundbreaking about the dish...most parts of the world have a version.
cw,we have talked about the difficulties you have with getting fresh fish/seafood & the cost.i use frozen squid all the time....it's just as good & probably "fresher" having been frozen at sea.
i think the problem is that the op has a limited knowledge of cuisines/ingredients other than those of the mediterranean hence your understandable feelings of frustration,boredom & monotony........
ps  cw you'll be delighted to learn i'm practically living on jarlsberg/smoked ham sandwiches til me arms ok....carlsberg is helping it slip down!!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Cws & H.C. Squid availability in the USA*

I have an old post, on Mallorquin Squid; in which Steve Kroll and Tom had prepared  squid and contributed their views.

I had lived in Manhattan for 9 years, and had eaten squid 4 o5 5 times a week ( I eat very very limited amounts of red meat ). 

An exemplary fish monger would solve the problem or frozen squid ...

Thank you for your contributions. 

Margaux.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I have an old post, on Mallorquin Squid; in which Steve Kroll and Tom had prepared  squid and contributed their views.
> 
> I had lived in Manhattan for 9 years, and had eaten squid 4 o5 5 times a week ( I eat very very limited amounts of red meat ).
> 
> ...


still not clear as to why you included my posting as part of your response to cws?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

H.C.

Cws, said, I prepare dishes that she cannot prepare. 

I stated, that H.C. had posted his Squid and Pictorial.

For no other reason ... Understand now ? 

You posted a Squid recipe after I had, on same thread. 

This woman is stating, that she cannot prepare my dishes, and this means your dish too !  Yes ?  

Now do you understand ? 

Thank you,
Margaux.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> H.C.
> 
> Cws, said, I prepare dishes that she cannot prepare.
> 
> ...


no,i don't.i suggest you read my previous answer.i did not post a recipe.you opened with has anyone tried.....my response,not recipe posting,was yes i have,the photo's were part of my response,not recipe posting,and also to show that i had actually cooked & photographed a similar dish myself.
unless i am very much mistaken a recipe contains a list of ingredients & cooking instructions?my response did not
now do YOU understand?
furthermore the chef allegedly prepared it,we have,as yet,no evidence that you have,as per your opening line of your reply.
lastly it is cws,not "this woman"...that way of referring to anyone is both arrogant & disrespectful imo


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

As you know Bro her Madges family are fishermen in Croatia, they specialise in catching squid and octopus for the jet set restaurant in Hvar Town.Like most of the med the best times to catch them is in the winter they are then frozen for the summer trade. When they are defrosted the small ice crystals expand and break the flesh making them tender.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

H.C.

Yes, I  now see there is no recipe however, you do have a pictorial of a Squid recipe that you prepared. 

Cws, was questioning why there  is a squid recipe and her issues with obtaining fish or shellfish from inland Canada ... Agree ?

Now, I answered her telling her, that squid is one of the easiest obtainable seafoods in North America, however, she should speak to her fish monger for fresh or buy frozen.

Now, my only mishap, was that I had said, HC had a recipe and Pictorial, when you only had a pictorial of the squid you prepared.

My Mom is calling long distance, have to run.

Have a lovely day. 
Margaux.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> H.C.
> 
> Yes, I  now see there is no recipe however, you do have a pictorial of a Squid recipe that you prepared.
> 
> ...


no there are a number of mishaps:
a)my response should not have been included in your response to cws
b)it beggars belief that a "journalist" doesn't understand the difference between a recipe & a series of photo's without ingredients or technique
c)"ooops i've just noticed it is not a recipe" doesn't cut it but reinforces b)above
d)the disrespectful & arrogant reference to cws as "this woman"
e)the lack of a public apology for d) above
your mom is calling? take your time..............


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> As you know Bro her Madges family are fishermen in Croatia, they specialise in catching squid and octopus for the jet set restaurant in Hvar Town.Like most of the med the best times to catch them is in the winter they are then frozen for the summer trade. When they are defrosted the small ice crystals expand and break the flesh making them tender.


correct bro'....that's why we always freeze fresh octopus too...'innit?


----------

